# Poor Crystal, Zoe & Jett



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Crystal just called and told me that her power went out. I heard screeching in the background and she said it caused her smoke alarms to go off and little Jett is trembling. The power company told her that there are three surrounding Counties that have lost power, most likely due to the severe sub zero temps we are having in the Midwest. As we were talking she was packing up by candlelight to go to her parents house and leaving her faucets dripping so the pipes don't freeze. As we were hanging up I asked her how she was going to get her car out of the garage....she said oh my, I don't know. I told her about the emergency pull cord to disable the electric door but she doesn't know if she can find it in the dark and hasn't ever had to use it before. Geez what a time of year to lose power and who knows for how long....

Debbie


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Poor thing - I've had those day living in Michigan ..

It's the red thing that is just near the motor above .. well mine was ...

Costco have these amazing flashlights that come in a pack of two .. it's solar powered and charges itself ... I bought them for days like this ..

I wish we could ship some of our hot weather to you guys


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh no! Poor thing!

Hang in there Crystal!! Sending you, Zoe & Jett big WARM hugs!! :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh no, I hope they can get out and go somewhere else. we didn't have power for 7 hours yesterday, I was at work but poor hubby was so bored, it was sunny and warm though nothing compared to having no power in freezing temps :shocked: I usually start freezing when it gets below 70


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Brrrrrrrrrr....I hope she finds the lever okay. I don't miss midwest winters. No sir eeeee.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Yikes, that is awful news. I hope she found the pull cord and made it to her mom's house safely. :grouphug:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

hoping Crystal and her babies make it safely to Mom's...this weather is ridiculous....


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey Debbie, did Crystal say she would let you know if she got to her parents safely?? Please let us know.......She is such a sweet person and the babies are adorable!!!! It is so cold here tonight in NC. I made a big pot of beef-vegetable soup for supper. My husband ate two hugh bowls.....he had been out all day and was cold. I need to send some to Crystal~~~


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Jan 16 2009, 02:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707116


> Crystal just called and told me that her power went out. I heard screeching in the background and she said it caused her smoke alarms to go off and little Jett is trembling. The power company told her that there are three surrounding Counties that have lost power, most likely due to the severe sub zero temps we are having in the Midwest. As we were talking she was packing up by candlelight to go to her parents house and leaving her faucets dripping so the pipes don't freeze. As we were hanging up *I asked her how she was going to get her car out of the garage....she said oh my, I don't know*. I told her about the emergency pull cord to disable the electric door but she doesn't know if she can find it in the dark and hasn't ever had to use it before. Geez what a time of year to lose power and who knows for how long....
> 
> Debbie[/B]


Hey Debbie - I just noticed something .......... did Crystal _really_ say "oh my", or was that bit slightly edited??


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Hope Crystal & the fluffs have gotten out of the garage by now & are toasty warm at her parents house.This frigid weather is a pain.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, dear! It's freezing here in North Carolina, but nothing like the weather in the Midwest. I can't imagine losing power. I hope she makes it to her mom's okay.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Jan 15 2009, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707163


> QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Jan 16 2009, 02:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707116





> Crystal just called and told me that her power went out. I heard screeching in the background and she said it caused her smoke alarms to go off and little Jett is trembling. The power company told her that there are three surrounding Counties that have lost power, most likely due to the severe sub zero temps we are having in the Midwest. As we were talking she was packing up by candlelight to go to her parents house and leaving her faucets dripping so the pipes don't freeze. As we were hanging up *I asked her how she was going to get her car out of the garage....she said oh my, I don't know*. I told her about the emergency pull cord to disable the electric door but she doesn't know if she can find it in the dark and hasn't ever had to use it before. Geez what a time of year to lose power and who knows for how long....
> 
> Debbie[/B]


Hey Debbie - I just noticed something .......... did Crystal _really_ say "oh my", or was that bit slightly edited?? 
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: Jaq, to be totally honest if I still didn't hear her smoke alarms screaming in the background, I would have thought we lost our connection. I said, Crystal? Are you there? :HistericalSmiley: She was so freaked out about packing up everything she needed for herself and the babies and worrying about pipes freezing, etc. that I'm sure getting her car out of the garage never entered her mind. I don't know if she was able to release the garage door opener or if her Dad picked her up. I tried looking up info for power in her area but don't know if it's still out. Hopefully not. I'll call her later this morning and ask her to give everyone an update when she gets to work, if she gets to work. Not sure if her store has no power too.  

P.S. - Sorry I posted in "rescue", I didn't realize it until this morning.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

oh what a nightmare!! I sure didnt mean to make light of the whole situation, and I hope Crystal (when she has power) will be able to look back and laugh! 

But seriously, I could think of nothing worse!! Crystal, you & your babies are in my thoughts!! And thank you Debbie for keeping us posted :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I hope they are ok and warm by now :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

sending you a little sunshine :Sunny Smile: hugs too :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm just checking in to see if anyone has heard from Crystal~~~~


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'M HERE!! I'M HERE!! :chili: :chili: Thanks everyone for being so concerned about me. :wub: Or maybe it was just Zoe & Jett you were concerned about?  Yes the power is back on! :yahoo: It came on about 2:00 this morning. We got a call at mom and dad's house from the power company to tell us the power is back on. Mom and Dad don't have a computer or internet connection so I couldn't get on SM last night. And I honestly had no idea Debbie had started a thread. But at 2 in the morning I decided to pack the babies up and come back home. They were totally out of sorts sleeping at Grandma & Grandpa's house. I mean they are used to being there and will stay there all day sometimes. But sleeping there is totally different. Zoe couldn't figure out where to sleep. With mommy in the guest room or with Grandma & Grandpa. And they don't have steps to get up into the beds so she'd whimper and whine until someone lifted her up. Of course Jett would have to follow. LOL It was getting to be pretty miserable and we had just decided that maybe if I slept with mom in their room and dad went to the guest room, maybe that would satisfy them. LOL That's when the power company called to tell us the power was back on. So I just packed the babies up and came home. I was able to open my garage door, but was too tired last night and too cold to try to figure out how to re-engage it. So I'll have to figure that out today. When we got home, the power went of 3 more times. But thankfully it came back on within 10 minutes. All the schools are closed today and so are many businesses. I'm going to open the store late today.

You know, I had purchasesd a flashlight that stays plugged into an outlet so you don't have to worry about batteries going dead. And you know, last night in the dark I couldn't remember what outlet I plugged it in! :HistericalSmiley: I think it's in the basement somewhere. I haven't had to use it since I moved into this house....going on 4 years.

Now to figure out why the smoke alarms went off. They are hard wired into the electric but they have battery back ups. And I just put in fresh batteries at Thanksgiving. Hmmmmm..... Well at least I know that if they go off there's NO WAY I'm sleeping through it! :HistericalSmiley: 

And Dianne, I think I'd love some of your soup. Sounds perfect on a -16 degree day, not including wind chill factor. And Jac...I do believe my words were actually "oh dear" :innocent: :smtease: Hmmm...you know I really don't remember what my words were! :HistericalSmiley: 

Thanks again everyone for your concern. It means the world to me. :grouphug:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Crystal, 

I'm so glad your ok! - I'm experiencing the same weather and man oh man I'd hate it if the power went out. 

You just have to open the garage door all the way(by hand) in order for it to re-engage with the garage door opener. I have had to do it a few times. 

Glad you and the fluffs are warm!

Leslie


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG Crystal...I"m freezing just thinking of your ordeal! Thank goodness the power came back on and you and the fluffs were able to get a good nights rest in your own bed! It's no tropical heat wave in NJ right now, but geez...it's even colder where you are. Hope you have marshmellows for the hot chocolate!  Our heat broke on Tuesday, some switch broke, hubby was home w/the pups w/no heat for 6 hours. Picture this...tough hubby under an electric blanket w/2 pups!!! 

I"m glad you and the fluffs are home and nice and toasty again!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Whooo Hooooo, You are safe and the babies too!!!!! I hate this cold weather, I want springtime NOW!!!! I wish I could get that soup to you.........it was sooo good on a very cold day!!! Leftovers tonight~~hee, hee!!! Thanks for letting us know all is well!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Somebody moved me when I wasn't looking. :huh: I did have a chuckle this morning when I logged on and saw my ordeal not only posted here on SM, but in the rescue section! :HistericalSmiley: I really did feel like I needed to be rescued last night! 

Oh....and I can now open my garage door via the electric garage door opener again!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*yeayy!!! there you are again.
arty: arty: *


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh gosh Crystal I am sure glad the power is back on for you :walklikeanegyptian: 
I would just die if we lost ours at the moment, we would all just have to snuggle up in bed and keep warm.
We have those plug in emergency lights that recharge all the time and if the power goes off they come on, we have them all over the house, they are excellent for giving enough light so you can see enough to get to things you need.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Whoa, what a night!! Glad to hear your back home all warm and toasty!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so glad the three of you are okay! Power outages in this weather are very dangerous.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 16 2009, 10:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707384


> Somebody moved me when I wasn't looking. :huh: I did have a chuckle this morning when I logged on and saw my ordeal not only posted here on SM, but in the rescue section! :HistericalSmiley: I really did feel like I needed to be rescued last night!
> 
> Oh....and I can now open my garage door via the electric garage door opener again![/B]


Chrystal, I got tickled too about the thread being in the rescue section.I thought about sending the National Guard up for you. :HistericalSmiley: Glad you got your electric back on.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so happy that all is well. I hope you and the fluffs stay warm. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Crystal ~ I'm relieved to hear that you're home safe and sound with the babies....stay safe and warm!


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

i hope eveything goes back to normal soon. i never knew how much i took my electricity forgranted... until it went out one day... 



poor babies must be colddddd!!!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh thank goodness you are home, and hopefully keeping warm! I just can't get my head around temperatures that LOW! :smstarz:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Jan 16 2009, 06:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707636


> Oh thank goodness you are home, and hopefully keeping warm! I just can't get my head around temperatures that LOW! :smstarz:[/B]


None of us can get our heads around temps that low. It's really cold for even us. Tomorrow we should be up in the 20's which is more the normal range for us. Talk about trying to wrap your head around something...that will be about a 40 degree difference! I'm bringing out the suntan lotion! B) Oh yeah.... the summery smell of coconut! artytime:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just trying to get caught up on posts (since returning from the hospital). OMG, poor Crystal, Zoe & Jett. Hope things are much better for you now. I remember this from my first year of living in Iowa. 20 degrees looked GOOD!!!!!


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 16 2009, 05:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707649


> None of us can get our heads around temps that low.[/B]


We were in Key West Florida last week. Whadda week to be in Florida! It was cold down there... only in the mid 60's, but it was 80 degrees warmer there than it was at our home in Wisconsin, where the HIGH was -15 F! brrrrr!

I'm so glad you got your power back!


----------

